# No sound with .mpg file



## DKTaber

I searched this forum for "mpg sound" and found several threads dealing with problems getting sound with .mpg files, but no responses worked for my problem. I recently received an e-mail with the file "TheKnack.mpg" attached. When I play it, the video is fine, but *there is no sound*. I forwarded the message with attachment to several friends and asked them to tell me if when they played it they got sound. All did. I don't.

When I got the message, I had Windows Media Player 10 on my system (rolled back from 11 which I find sloooooow). So I tried updating to ver. 11. Didn't solve the problem.

All other files with audio play just fine; it's only this one .mpg file that does not play the audio. Am I overlooking some setting or something?


----------



## bonk

Have you tried this player VCL player


----------



## DKTaber

bonk said:


> Have you tried this player VCL player


No and I had never heard of it. But after getting your response, I downloaded and installed it. When I play the subject file, I get both video and audio. . . but the video is so dark you can barely make it out and I could find no way to brighten the screen. Tell me how one can do that.


----------



## bonk

It was just a test ...... sounds like might be a codec issue with Windows player....what ever they used to code it is what codec you need.

Try this but create a Restore point first

http://www.headbands.com/gspot/download.html


----------



## Denver Dave

By any chance are you using Windows Media Player 11 ? If so, you might have the mono sound issue discussed here:
http://forums.techguy.org/multimedia/541727-no-mono-sound-windows-media.html


----------



## wally wabash

Mr Tabor Did you solve your problem? I am having the same issues with the same Dilbert animation, "The Knack"


----------



## Denver Dave

In my case the external WMP 11 issue was solved by changing the options at tools / options / devices / speakers / properties and setting it to Realtec rather than the default. However, I do still have the issue with embedded wmv players using mono sound like all the www.CNN.com videos.


----------



## DKTaber

wally wabash said:


> Mr Taber Did you solve your problem? I am having the same issues with the same Dilbert animation, "The Knack"


Yes, I solved the problem by downloading an "all-in-one" codec package from http://www.softpedia.com/get/Multimedia/Video/Codec-Packs-Video-Codecs/Codec-Pack-All-in-one.shtml. Don't know how or why, but I must have been missing the codec required by mono videos (also had no sound with CNN's videos, which are also mono; now I do).


----------

